
Amazon Pinpoint – Hit Your Targets with AWS - irs
https://aws.amazon.com/blogs/aws/amazon-pinpoint-hit-your-targets-with-aws/
======
hackcrafter
This looks like it is Mobile Analytics 2.0[0]:

> All the functionality that was previously part Amazon Mobile Analytics is
> now included in our Amazon Pinpoint service.

I'm not quite sure if it is mostly server-side goodness and still uses the
mobile analytics parts from the current Mobile SDK[1] or if it requires a new
client-side SDK?

[0]
[https://aws.amazon.com/mobileanalytics/](https://aws.amazon.com/mobileanalytics/)

[1] [https://aws.amazon.com/mobile/sdk/](https://aws.amazon.com/mobile/sdk/)

Edit: Looks like they pushed new SDK components an hour ago!
[https://github.com/aws/aws-sdk-
ios/tree/master/AWSPinpoint](https://github.com/aws/aws-sdk-
ios/tree/master/AWSPinpoint)

I hope the React Native SDK gets some update love soon :)

------
sandstrom
I like many of the new AWS announcements (shield, lambda@edge, RDS with
Postgres, X-ray, Organizations). But I wish they'd be more selective with some
things.

Pinpoint feels like a bland thing that a ton of companies already offer, and
there is nothing about AWS that make them better suited to do this.

I'd rather they focus on improving their (often) badly designed APIs, refine
the documentation and improve the console UI.

~~~
curiouscat321
couldn't agree more. As somebody who doesn't use AWS, is there any real perks
of consolidating everything under them?

~~~
devoply
Vendor lock-in taa taa taaaa

